# Cannon SD1400 or Nikon S6000? please help!



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

I've searched through the photography forum quite a bit on info on point and shoot cameras. It seems that most of the suggestions on a good point and shoot are a little more then i am wanting to spend. My wife has a bigger camera but needs a new point and shoot thanks to a car thief.

Im trying to stay around 200.00

i've narrowed it down to the cannon sd1400 or nikon s6000. The camera will be used mainly for taking photos of the kids sports games and what not.

Which one of these 2 would you suggest. Do you have any other suggestions?

Thanks

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Canon-4181B001AA/13969242

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nikon/13433000


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nikon has more optical zoom but a slower lens and shoots more frames per second (it's a lot faster than the canon), canon maybe has better video. If zoom is important and continuous shooting speed are important, I'd go with the Nikon. If low light or HD video was more important I'd probably go with the canon. 

Nikon: more zoom, slower lens, much faster continuous shooting.
Canon. Less zoom but a faster lens, better in low light.

I think it would come down to rather the f2.8 vs f3.7 would outweigh the shorter zoom. Shooting a lot in low light I'd get the canon, shooting kids activities outside I'd get the Nikon. Nikon at 4 frame/sec vs the canon at 0.7 fps would also weigh on the final decision especially where kids are concerned. .


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks Arlon! That's the exact type of info i was looking for!


----------

